# Camera Recommendations



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

Hello fellow bimmerheads,
I have just begun my search for a new digital camera and was wondering what some of you consider important features to have.
I currently have a Sony Cybershot 2MP thats a few years old and while it still takes decent pictures, I have found myself wanting more from a camera. 
I have heard that optical zoom is necessary for cropping abilities, something that I hope to be able to do with less distortion, or loss of picture quality. I also am limiting myself to a point and shoot type camera, something portable, and not very bulky. 
The main things I photograph (besides the bimmer) are: candids (quality not too important as most just end up on my sony site), and landscape/buildings. I also am going on to be travelling this summer, and wanted a camera that will allow me the use of AA batteries (somewhat important, as I am not sure as to the power sources that will be available to charge rechargable batteries). Another key consideration is the media storage type. As you probably already know, my sony camera uses a memory stick, and will it is a fine storage option, I hope to get to something more universal that I will be able to use on future cameras as I upgrade (not sure as to the difference in SD and flash memory). 
So basically, just looking for recommendations and suggestions as to what I should consider when researching my next camera. 

Thanks in Advance.
P.S. price range I am looking for $200-$500


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

04.325ci said:


> Hello fellow bimmerheads,
> I have just begun my search for a new digital camera and was wondering what some of you consider important features to have.
> I currently have a Sony Cybershot 2MP thats a few years old and while it still takes decent pictures, I have found myself wanting more from a camera.
> I have heard that optical zoom is necessary for cropping abilities, something that I hope to be able to do with less distortion, or loss of picture quality. I also am limiting myself to a point and shoot type camera, something portable, and not very bulky.
> ...


 I gave my wife a Sony Cybershot T1 5.1mb which I think is a great camera... light, small, and the pictures are very very clear... You do need those new flash memory cards, but for $60 you have a 256mb so you can take around 90 pics...


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

04.325ci said:


> Hello fellow bimmerheads,
> I have just begun my search for a new digital camera and was wondering what some of you consider important features to have.
> I currently have a Sony Cybershot 2MP thats a few years old and while it still takes decent pictures, I have found myself wanting more from a camera.
> I have heard that optical zoom is necessary for cropping abilities, something that I hope to be able to do with less distortion, or loss of picture quality. I also am limiting myself to a point and shoot type camera, something portable, and not very bulky.
> ...


I have an Olympus Camedia D-550 zoom that my wife gave me couple years ago (probably ~$400). It's 3.2MP with zoom, uses Smartmedia cards, 4 AA batteries, will fit in your pocket for travel and takes great pictures for a P&S. I think it's replacement is something like the D-565 or similar number.

While I have a Nikon F100 film SLR and all the related lenses, flashes, etc. for my "serious" photo work, I still love my Oly for its simplicity and its ability to take sharp, well exposed pics. Only problem I have (most digital P&S cameras will) is that pics have a fair amount of digital noise (looks like a very grainy photo) when the room is dark and the flash is the main light source. Otherwise it's a gem and I would definitely get another.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

While it doesn't take standard batteries, the Canon S series is quite nice. The S70 is the current model. I have the S50, and it is a great point and shooter with some manual functions that come in quite handy. It also has the ability to take video clips.


----------

